# Single parent looking to move out of parents home?



## sarahrr55 (8 Mar 2010)

I have applied for the single parent payment which i have not yet received. I am planning to move out of my parents house to rent a place as since the baby came all we do is fight and I just need my own space. Do i have to rent for 6 months before getting rent allowance? Or would i be entitled to anything else?I do have some savings put away but I wouldnt be able to survive if i wasnt able to get the rent allowance after 6 months? Would i be eligible? Or would they give out cos my parents house is big and they have spare rooms and all?
I am not on a housing list or anything..


----------



## gipimann (8 Mar 2010)

Here's the link to Rent Supplement on the SW website:

 Rent Supplement

Under the current rules, you have to be renting for 6 months or have been assessed by the local authority within the past 12 months and be eligible for social housing (i.e. be on the housing list) before you can apply for Rent Supplement.

There is also a maximum rent limit for your family size and location, and a means test.


----------



## sarahrr55 (8 Mar 2010)

Hi gipiman i see your from drogheda? Thats were I want to rent a place! So it would be means tested on my single parent payment cos thats all i applied for? Could i find out if i would get it before i moved out as i wont be able to if i cant get it.


----------



## gipimann (8 Mar 2010)

Yes, it will be means tested on your One Parent Family Payment if that's the only income you have, plus any savings you might have (the first 5000 isnot counted).

Unless you're on the housing list before you move from your family home, you can't apply for 6 months so no CWO will be able to definitively tell you if you would qualify, you might get some general info from them if you call in.


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Mar 2010)

iqon77 said:


> ohh.. and dont tell them what you have saved if any...


 
are you telling the OP to lie to Social Welfare and commit fraud on any form where she is asked to state how much savings she has?


----------



## gipimann (8 Mar 2010)

iqon77 said:


> go to you local social affairs clinic... every wednesday where I'm from...., explain that you were thrown out. they will house you fairly fast as yuo are a mother and you will probalbly get the RA once you have found a flat / house that the landlord would except RA, you would be surprised at how many landlords "dont" except RA...


 
Not true.   The 6 month renting or local authority assessment rule applies to everyone, including those who have been "thrown out" of home, real or otherwise.  

Time spent in homeless accommodation (e.g. hostel) does count towards the 6 month renting rule. 

The CWO would, in any case, check with the parents to verify the story.


----------

